# Solved: ATAPI Incompatible Error



## dfragglet (Jul 5, 2009)

Manufacturer: Self build 
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D CPU 2.66GHz 
Cooler: Zalman CNPS7000C-AlCu 
Motherboard: ASROCK 775DUAL-VSTA BIOS P3.10 
Memory: 2046MB RAM DDR II 
Hard Drive 1: Pri Mas - HITACHI HDP725025GLAT80 GM20A42A 
Hard Drive 2: Pri Sla - MAXTOR 6L200P0 BAH41E00 
Optical Drive1: Secondary Master - LG DVD-Rom DRD-8120B 1.04 
Optical Drive 2: SATA2 - PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-216D 1.09 
Video Card: XFX NVIDIA GeForce 8500 GT 1024MB DDR III 
PSU: TRUST 570W 
Monitor: HP w19 Wide LCD Monitor & ViewSonic

After a BIOS update I experienced a problem with the bootmgr so to fix this I repaired my windows install, after a few hours I realised that my SATA DVD-RW wasnt being recognised by the BIOS, this is the same thing I experienced when I first fitted the drive a few months ago and put it down to the BIOS being reset to defaults. So I entered the BIOS to turn off the RAID on the SATA and get the system to recognise that the drive is fitted. After I saved and restarted the computer would run through the hardware check and the drive was now detected and all other dives were also detected correctly. But the screen would then go black for a split second re-display the same information but with the message Secondary Slave Drive  ATAPI Incompatible followed by press F1 to Continue but pressing F1 does nothing.

So in order to remedy this issue Ive tried removing all connectors from both optical drives but the computer still reports the same issue and still unable to continue by pressing F1. Ive even replaced the keyboard for a PS2 one thinking that its my old USB keyboard not allowing me to continue but that wasnt the case. But because of this issue I cannot re-enter the BIOS to change any settings.

Please help as Ive run out of ideas to fix this and thinking I may have to replace the motherboard.


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Try using the shortening jumpers on the Cmos battery to reset it or take the Cmos battery out for a few minutes


----------



## dfragglet (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, that sorted it! feel a little sheepish as I think I should of thought of that!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Too many thing to think about with PC sometimes........looking in from outside can be clearer sometimes.....


----------



## dfragglet (Jul 5, 2009)

Yes that's what happens all right, just got bogged down with the problem! so thank you again!


----------



## ISDP (Jul 24, 2008)

Is there anymore steps that i may can try if removing the CMOS battery doesn't work? I have Clear the Bios then Flashed i have tried multiple Dvd drivers I know the problems lays in the IDE and the Dvd drive.


----------

